# للحوامل عده نصائح هامه جدااااااااااااااا منقول



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2009)

********************************************

الحمل ومشاكل النوم
النوم أثناء الحمل قد يمثل مشكلة لا تتوقعها كثير من السيدات. رغم أنك قد تشعرين خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى أنك تنامين لاثنين (بعض السيدات تعانين من نعاس شديد خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى نتيجة التغير الذى يحدث فى الهرمونات)، إلا أنه خلال المراحل المتقدمة من الحمل قد لا تستطيعين النوم جيداً أثناء الليل.

لا أستطيع فتح جفونى
بالنسبة لكثير من السيدات، أول علامة من علامات الحمل التى تلاحظنها هى الشهور بالإجهاد. وهذا يحدث نتيجة زيادة مستوى هرمون البروجسترون فى الدم. قد يضايقك شعورك الدائم بالنعاس، لكن لا تشعرى بالضيق، فأغلب السيدات الحوامل معك فى نفس المركب. تقول د. نيفين الحفناوى – أستاذة أمراض النساء والتوليد بجامعة القاهرة: "أتذكر مريضة قالت لى أنها تعرف أنها حامل عندما لا تستطيع البقاء مستيقظة!"

للمساعدة على التخفيف من الشعور بالإجهاد، حاولى النوم لبعض الوقت أثناء اليوم. أغلب السيدات الحوامل، خاصةً خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى من الحمل، تنمن على الأقل مرة أثناء اليوم. لكن اطمئنى ستشعرين بنشاط أكثر خلال الثلاث شهور الثانية. 

رغم أن النوم لبعض الوقت أثناء اليوم قد يعطيك بعض الطاقة لاستكمال اليوم، إلا أن النوم أكثر من اللازم أثناء اليوم قد لا يجعلك تنامين جيداً فى الليل. إذا شعرت أنك ترغبين فى مقاومة النوم، تجنبى الجلوس فى غرفة نومك إلا عندما تريدين النوم فعلاً، قومى ببعض التمارين – التى نصحك بها طبيبك - عندما تشعرين أنك منهكة، وعندما لا تكون لديك القدرة على فعل أى شئ، يمكنك القيام ببعض الأنشطة التى تستمتعين بها مثل قراءة كتاب أو مشاهدة برنامجك المفضل. النوم الكثير قد يسبب شعور بالإجهاد مثل النوم القليل وقد يؤدى هذا إلى شعور بعدم توازن لا تستطيعين مقاومته.

مشكلة الكافيين 
بالنسبة للسيدات المعتادات على شرب القهوة والشاى، لا تعتبر الهرمونات هى السبب الوحيد لكثرة النوم بالنسبة لهن فى المراحل المبكرة من الحمل. إذا كنت تشربين الكثير من القهوة والشاى، لا تعودى من أول زيارة لك عند الطبيب بعد إخبارك بأنك حامل وتقلعى عن شرب القهوة والشاى مرة واحدة.

 إقلاعك تماماً بشكل مفاجئ عن الشاى والقهوة يمكن أن يسبب صداعاً شديداً ونعاس شديد. يمكنك الإقلاع بالتدريج إما بتقليل الكمية التى تتناولينها كل يوم بمعدل كوب إلى أن تستطيعى الإقلاع تماماً أو بتقليل كمية الكافيين فى كل كوب إما باستخدام قهوة أقل أو باستبدال كمية من القهوة العادية بكمية من القهوة الخالية من الكافيين. أهم شئ هو أنك إذا استمررت فى تناول كوب كل يوم، احرصى على أن يكون ذلك فى الصباح وليس بعد الظهيرة أو فى المساء لأن ذلك قد يؤثر سلبياً على نومك ليلاً.

لا أستطيع الاستمتاع بنوم متصل
من شكاوى الحمل الشائعة الأخرى هى عدم الاستمتاع بنوم متصل. بالنسبة لكثير من الحوامل، تكون المثانة هى السبب، فأغلب الحوامل تصدمن من عدد المرات اللاتى تحتجن فيها للاستيقاظ للذهاب إلى الحمام وتبدأ هذه الظاهرة من بداية الحمل. 

ويرجع هذا إلى أنه خلال الحمل يحتوى جسمك على 30% إلى 50% دم أكثر ويحتاج هذا الدم إلى التنقية عن طريق الكلى، وهذا يعنى تبول كميات أكبر من البول. أيضاً تضخم حجم الرحم مع الوقت يحدث ضغطاً على المثانة. لتقليل المشكلة، يمكنك تقليل كمية السوائل التى تتناولينها قبل النوم بساعتين أو ثلاث، لكن احرصى على شرب كميات كبيرة من السوائل خاصةً الماء أثناء اليوم. 

الشخير أيضاً من المشاكل الشائعة أثناء الحمل مما يسبب مشاكل فى النوم. التورم (الإديما) التى قد تعانين منه فى رسغى قدميك وفى قدميك ويديك يمكن أن يؤثر على الممرات الأنفية. عندما يحدث هذا، يكون احتمال شخيرك أكبر مما قد يؤرق نومك (ونوم زوجك أيضاً!). بعض السيدات تعانين أيضاً من حالة توقف النفس أثناء النوم لثوان. هذه الحالة يمكن أن تمثل خطورة عليك وعلى طفلك، فاستشيرى طبيبك.

الأطفال "يُرَيِّلون"، لكن تجد بعض الحوامل أنفسهن يفعلن نفس الشئ. اللعاب الزائد الذى يحدث لبعض الحوامل، يمكن أن يبلل الوسادة ويوقظهن ويسبب لهن شعوراً بالضيق.

تقلصات الساقين أمر شائع أيضاً فى الثلاث شهور الثانية والثلاث شهور الأخيرة من الحمل وهى مزعجة خاصةً أثناء النوم. إذا استيقظت بسبب تقلص فى ساقك، افردى ساقك وشدى قدمك إلى الأمام حتى يخف الألم. إذا لم يخف الألم، استشيرى طبيبك لأن تجلط الدم من المشاكل التى قد تحدث أثناء الحمل.

مثل أى وقت آخر فى حياتك، قد يسبب الضغط النفسى أرقاً أثناء النوم. إن فكرة إنجاب طفل وتحمل مسئوليته قد تسبب ضغطاً نفسياً لكثير من الحوامل. فالمولود المنتظر مهما كان حجم اشتياق الأم لرؤيته، فكثير من الأمهات تفكرن فيما سيصاحب هذا المولود من ضغوط مادية ومعنوية وإجهاد. هذا التوتر والقلق قد يؤدى إلى استيقاظك أثناء الليل.

وضع النوم
كلما كبر حجم الجنين، كلما كانت الراحة أثناء النوم مطلب أصعب. كثير من السيدات تضطررن للتخلى عن أوضاع النوم المفضلة لهن – الأوضاع التى اعتادوا عليها طوال حياتهن. حتى الشهر الخامس، كل أوضاع النوم ليس بها مشكلة، لكن بعد ذلك يوصى الأطباء بالنوم على الجانب خاصةً الجانب الأيسر. لأن الكبد يوجد فى الناحية اليمنى، فإن النوم على الجانب الأيسر يبعد ضغط الرحم عن هذا العضو الهام. هذا الوضع أيضاً يسمح للكلى بالقيام بوظيفتها بشكل جيد مما يمنع أو يقلل من تورم القدمين واليدين، بالإضافة إلى أنه يساعد على زيادة تدفق الدم إلى المشيمة.

مع كبر حجم البطن، يصبح النوم على البطن أصعب وأصعب رغم أن د. نيفين تقول: "أنت لن تضرى طفلك بنومك على بطنك، لكن كل ما فى الأمر أنه مع تقدم الحمل يصبح هذا الوضع مستحيل." بالنسبة للسيدات المعتادات على النوم على ظهورهن، من المهم أن تتخلين عن هذا الوضع لأن الجنين الذى يكبر يسبب ضغطاً على ظهرك وعلى الوريد الأجوف السفلى الذى ينقل الدم من الجزء السفلى من الجسم إلى القلب. 

أيضاً النوم على الظهر يسبب ضغطاً على الأمعاء مما يبطئ عملية الهضم. النوم على الظهر كذلك يزيد من فرصة حدوث آلام فى الظهر، ظهور البواسير، وحدوث تورم فى القدمين ورسغى القدمين. تؤكد د. نيفين قائلة: "النوم على الظهر قد يعرضك لحدوث انخفاض فى ضغط الدم مما يجعلك تشعرين بدوخة." لكن إذا استيقظت ووجدت نفسك نائمة على ظهرك أو على بطنك، لا تقلقى، فقط استديرى ونامى على جانبك وأكملى نومك.

لا تشعرين بالراحة؟
مع حجم بطنك الذى يقارب من حجم البطيخة، يكون النوم أحياناً غير مريح. التقلب فى الفراش يكون مشكلة والنهوض من الفراش أيضاً يكون مشكلة. كثير من السيدات الحوامل تجدن أن استخدام مخدة إضافية أو أكثر يساعدهن على الشعور بالراحة وبالتالى الاستمتاع بنوم أفضل. بالنسبة لبعض السيدات وضع مخدة بين الركبتين يشعرهن براحة. يمكنك أيضاً استخدام مخدة طويلة حيث تريحين عليها رأسك وبطنك فى نفس الوقت. بالنسبة للسيدات اللاتى تعانين من آلام فى الظهر، فوضع مخدة خلف ظهورهن سيساعدهن على الشعور براحة أكبر. إذا كنت تعانين من حموضة، ارفعى الجزء العلوى من جسمك باستخدام مخدات إضافية.

النهوض من الفراش
لا تقفزى فجأة من الفراش. خلال الحمل، النهوض فجأة قد يسبب دوخة مما قد يجعلك تسقطين مرة أخرى على الفراش. بدلاً من ذلك، خذى وقتك فى النهوض من الفراش، اجلسى أولاً لمدة دقيقة ثم قومى.

نصيحة أخيرة!
تؤكد د. نيفين قائلة: "السيدات الحوامل لا يجب أن تأخذن أى أدوية منومة." لكن لا يعنى هذا أن تبقى طوال الليل تدورين حول نفسك. تنصح د. نيفين فتقول: "قومى ببعض التمشية فى المساء، تناولى فنجان من مشروب مهدئ مثل الكاموميل أو كوب من اللبن الدافئ، وخذى حماماً دافئاً."

إذا استيقظت فى الليل ولم تستطيعى العودة إلى النوم، قد يساعدك القيام لعمل شئ بدلاً من الحملقة فى السقف. أيضاً يمكنك اعتبار هذا تمرين لك على الليال التى ستسهرينها عندما يقبل مولودك المنتظر!


********************************************
الهضم للحامل

لا شك أن الأكل فى حد ذاته متعة، لكن قد تتحول هذه المتعة إلى مشكلة صحية تؤرقنا إذا لم نحافظ على جهازنا الهضمى من أجل الحصول على أفضل هضم ممكن. اقرئى نصائحنا للحفاظ على جهازك الهضمى.

المضغ السليم
هناك الكثير من الأشياء التى يمكنك القيام بها لضمان الهضم السليم. المضغ من أهم هذه الأشياء. اقضمى قضمات صغيرة، امضغى الطعام جيداً وابلعى ببطء. المضغ ليس مسئولاً عن تفتيت الطعام فقط، ولكنه أيضاً يعطى إشارات للجسم لكى يستعد لاستقبال هذا الطعام عن طريق إفراز العصارات الهضمية. المضغ يبطئ من تناولك للطعام، يقلل من كمية الهواء الذى تبتلعينه، يجعلك أكثر وعياً بالإشارات التى تخبر معدتك بأنها على وشك الامتلاء، ويساعد على نزول قطع الطعام للمعدة بسهولة أكبر. إذا لم يتم مضغ الطعام جيداً، تبقى قطع الطعام كبيرة ولا تُهضم تماماً.

لا يعنى هذا فقط عدم امتصاص الجسم للعناصر الغذائية، لكن أيضاً الطعام المتبقى سيظل فى القولون مسبباً غازات وأعراض سوء الهضم.

الجمع بين الأطعمة المختلفة؟
إن فكرة الجمع بين أنواع معينة من الأطعمة لا تستخدم فقط للمساعدة على فقدان الوزن لكن أيضاً لكى تساعد على تخفيف مشاكل الهضم. مبدئياً، لا يجب الجمع فى نفس الوجبة بين الكربوهيدرات البسيطة (النشويات مثل الخبز، الأرز، البطاطس، والسكريات، بما فى ذلك الفواكه حيث أنها تحتوى على فركتوز) والكربوهيدرات المركبة أو البروتينات (اللحوم، منتجات الألبان، المكسرات). تناولى إما الكربوهيدرات البسيطة وحدها أو البروتينات وحدها، مع خضروات أو سلاطة لا تحتوى على نشويات.

تقوم نظرية الجمع بين أطعمة معينة على أساس أن مجموعات الطعام المختلفة تتطلب أوقات هضم مختلفة وإنزيمات هضم مختلفة. عند الجمع بين الكربوهيدرات البسيطة والبروتينات، يحدث تعارض فى استجابة الجسم ونتيجة ذلك أن أى من النوعين لا يتم هضمه جيداً. قد يؤدى هذا إلى عسر هضم، انتفاخ، غازات، تعب فى البطن، وعدم امتصاص جيد للعناصر الغذائية. أى أطعمة سريعة الهضم (مثل الأرز أو الخبز الأبيض) لن تستطيع ترك المعدة قبل أن تتركها الأطعمة بطيئة الهضم (مثل اللحوم) مما قد يستغرق 6 إلى 8 ساعات.

 فى هذا الوقت، يبدأ الأرز أو الخبز الأبيض فى التحلل مما يؤدى إلى حدوث غازات، أحماض، وعسر هضم.

12 نصيحة لهضم صحى 
• تناولى إفطاراً جيداً لتبدأ عملية التمثيل الغذائى.
• تناولى خمس وجبات صغيرة يومياً بدلاً من ثلاث وجبات كبيرة. إن ملء المعدة بكميات كبيرة من الطعام قد يؤدى إلى عسر هضم.
• ابقى هادئة وفى وضع الجلوس لمدة 30 دقيقة بعد الأكل. التحرك الكثير بعد الأكل يؤدى إلى اضطراب أحماض المعدة.
• لا تنامى ومعدتك ممتلئة حيث قد يؤدى هذا إلى حدوث انتفاخ. تناولى عشاءك مبكراً واحرصى على أن يكون منخفض الدهون.
• استرخى وأنت تتناولين الطعام. التوتر يؤدى إلى إفراز كميات زائدة من أحماض المعدة مما يعوق الأمعاء من امتصاص العناصر الغذائية بشكل جيد.
• تناولى وجبات متوازنة تحتوى على كميات كبيرة من الفواكه والخضروات (5 حصص يومياً على الأقل). الفواكه والخضروات الطازجة الغير مطهية تحتوى على إنزيمات هضم تساعد على الهضم. ابدئى الوجبة بالسلاطة لكى تضمنى إفراز كمية كافية من أحماض المعدة. من علامات انخفاض الأحماض المعدية شعور بالامتلاء بعد الأكل، انتفاخ، غازات زائدة، عسر هضم، حساسية الطعام، وجود طعام غير مهضوم بالبراز، وتقشر/تكسير فى أظافر اليد.
• تناولى أطعمة غنية بالألياف. الألياف تمتص الشوائب وتساعد على تكوين البراز بشكل يسمح بمرور أسهل وأسرع فى القولون. الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف تشمل أغلب الحبوب، الفواكه، والخضروات. من المصادر الجيدة للألياف: الفواكه المجففة (مثل التمر، التين، القراصية)، البقول، والشوفان.
• اشربى 8 – 10 أكواب ماء يومياً. يساعد الماء على تليين المجرى الهضمى، ينظف ويحفز الأمعاء، يخفف من السموم الموجودة بالطعام، ويساعد الجسم على التخلص من الفضلات بسرعة. اشربى كوب من الماء مع الوجبة، لكن تناولى معظم كمية الماء فيما بين الوجبات على مدار اليوم. شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء أثناء الوجبات أو شرب مياه مثلجة أكثر من اللازم يمكن أن يعوق الهضم.
• الكافيين يمكن أن يؤدى إلى إفراز كميات زائدة من الأحماض، لذا يجب تجنبه. تناولى الأعشاب المفيدة بدلاً منه.
• تجنبى الأطعمة المكررة أو المصنعة، المواد المضافة، والأطعمة الدسمة.
• تناول الحلويات بعد الوجبات مباشرةً يجعلها تبقى فى المعدة بدون هضم وتتخمر، كما أن الطعام الذى تناولتيه لتوك لن يهضم جيداً. إذا كنت ترغبين فى تناول حلويات بعد الأكل، من الأفضل الانتظار لمدة ساعة على الأقل.
• الزبادى يحتوى على البكتيريا النافعة الهامة للجهاز الهضمى. قد تظهر مشاكل صحية إذا زادت كمية البكتيريا الضارة عن كمية البكتيريا النافعة فى القولون. تناول الزبادى يساعد على الحفاظ على مستوى البكتيريا متوازن. الزبادى يساعد بوجه خاص فى حالة الأمعاء المضطربة، الإسهال، الغازات، الانتفاخ، وكثرة الريح.

مشاكل الهضم الشائعة 
• الحموضة تحدث عندما يصعد حمض المعدة إلى المرئ. يؤدى هذا عادةً إلى الشعور بحرقان فى الصدر، تجشؤ، أو طعم حمضى فى الفم. يمكن أن تنتج الحموضة أيضاً عن الاستلقاء على الظهر، الانحناء، ارتداء ملابس ضيقة، الإفراط فى الأكل، وتناول أطعمة معينة. تناولى أطعمة صحية مثل الفواكه والخضروات، وتجنبى القهوة، الأطعمة الدسمة، المقلية، والحارة. إذا كنت تعانين من حموضة فى الليل، حاولى تناول عشائك قبل النوم بأربع ساعات على الأقل.

• الإمساك. يمكن تخفيفه بسهولة بتناول أطعمة غنية بالألياف وبشرب كميات كبيرة من السوائل. زيدى تدريجياً كمية الألياف التى تتناولينها على مدار عدة أسابيع. الزيادة المفاجئة فى تناول الألياف قد تسبب انتفاخ. الخضروات والفواكه – خاصةً التفاح، والمشمش المجفف – تساعد على منع الإمساك وتمنح الجسم سوائل.

• الريح والغازات تأتى من الهواء الذى نبتلعه أثناء الأكل أو من الأطعمة أو المشروبات التى تحتوى على هواء (مثل المشروبات الغازية). تحدث الغازات أيضاً نتيجة الأطعمة التى لم تهضم جيداً. لأن الألياف لا تهضم، فيمكن أن تسبب غازات إذا لم يتم تناول كمية كافية من السوائل. كلى واشربى ببطء، وامضغى جيداً. الحبهان، القرفة، والكراوية تساعد على الحماية والتخفيف من الريح بتدفئة وإراحة المجرى الهضمى. الزبادى أيضاً يفيد فى هذه الحالة.

• الإسهال والقئ. دليل على أن الجسم يحاول التخلص من مواد ضارة مثل المخدرات، بكتيريا، أو فيروس. احرصى على تدفئة نفسك واشربى الكثير من السوائل لتجنب حدوث جفاف. الزنجبيل يمكن أن يساعد على الوقاية من وتخفيف الغثيان والتقلصات. الثوم، العسل، والتفاح علاج جيد للإسهال. الجرجير يمكن أن يحمى من معاودة الإسهال والقئ. يمكن أن يساعد الزبادى الأمعاء خلال مرحلة الشفاء.

• عسر الهضم له العديد من الأسباب بما فى ذلك الضغط العصبى والنفسى، الإفراط فى الأكل أو الأكل بسرعة، وتناول المأكولات الدسمة أو الحارة. قللى من الدهون التى تتناولينها حيث أنها تجهد الجهاز الهضمى. من الأطعمة المفيدة لعسر الهضم، الجرجير لأنه يحفز إفراز العصارات الهضمية. يمكن أن يساعد الأناناس فى هضم البروتينات.

 الشوفان يحتوى على مادة لزجة يمكن أن تساعد على إراحة المجرى الهضمى. الزنجبيل والقرفة لهما تأثير دافئ ويساعدان على تخفيف الألم. الإسباراجوس يمكن أن يساعد فى عسر الهضم عن طريق سرعة إفراغ المعدة. شرب النعناع يحفز الإفرازات المعدية. تناولى فنجان نعناع قبل الأكل بنصف ساعة. مشروب الكاموميل يخفف من التهابات وتقلصات المعدة. اشربى فنجان كاموميل بين الوجبات. 

أغلب المشاكل الصحية التى تظهر غالباً ما تكون بسبب الإفراط فى الأكل، تناول وجبات غير متوازنة، وقلة النوم. لا يجب الإفراط فى الأكل . فى أوقات الجوع، يخفض الجسم معدل تمثيله الغذائى ويستخدم مخزون الدهون الخاص به. أيضاً أغلب الناس يكونون أقل نشاطاً أثناء النهار، لذا فوجبة متوازنة بكميات أقل من المعتاد ستكون كافية.

• تناولى كميات عادية من مجموعات الطعام الرئيسية. عندما تكونين جائعة فأنت تميلين لتناول كمية أكبر من المطلوب. الإفراط فى الأكل قد يسبب عسر هضم ويجعلك تشعرين بالإرهاق والخمول. إن احتياج الجسم الفورى هو الحصول على طاقة فى شكل سكريات مثل البلح والعصائر. العصير والشوربة يساعدان على إمداد الجسم بالسوائل ويحافظان على التوازن المائى والمعدنى فى الجسم. تناولى فواكه بعد الوجبة، لكن لهضم أفضل، يفضل الانتظار لمدة ساعة على الأقل قبل تناولها.

• احرصى على عدم تناول كمية كبيرة من الطعام قبل النوم لأن الجسم سيحتاج وقت لكى يهضم الطعام ويتعامل معه بدلاً من أن يأخذ قسطاً من الراحة. ، يفضل تناول الكربوهيدرات المركبة والبروتينات حيث أنها من الأطعمة بطيئة الهضم (بما فى ذلك الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف) و لكى يستمر الطعام لفترة أطول (8 ساعات تقريباً)، مما يقلل من شعورك بالجوع أثناء النهار. قللى من الأطعمة والمشروبات التى تحتوى على السكر لأن ذلك سيجعل الجسم يفرز كثير من الإنسولين مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض السكر فى الدم. من الأطعمة المناسبة للعشاء، الفول، البيض، الزبادى، البليلة، الشوفان، والخبز البنى أو الخبز البلدى.

• الكربوهيدرات المكررة أو الأطعمة سريعة الهضم مثل الأطعمة التى تحتوى على سكر ودقيق أبيض، تبقى فقط لمدة 3 أو 4 ساعات ومن الأفضل أن يتم تناولها لكى تعيد مستوى السكر فى الدم سريعاً إلى حالته الطبيعية. 

• البلح من المصادر الممتازة للسكر، الألياف، والكربوهيدرات، وهو لذلك مناسب لتناوله عند كسر الصيام لأنه لا يؤدى إلى انخفاض مفاجئ فى ضغط الدم. البلح المجفف يحتوى على الصوديوم، الكالسيوم، الماغنيسيوم، الفوسفور، الحديد، النحاس، الكبريت، المنجنيز، السيليكون، والكلورين. البوتاسيوم أيضاً وهو ضرورى للحماية من الجفاف موجود بكميات كبيرة فى البلح. البلح الطازج يحتوى أيضاً على الثيامين، النياسين، الريبوفلافين، حمض الأسكوربيك، والبيتا كاروتين.

• أبعدى بين الوجبات لكى تعطى فرصة للهضم الجيد.

• الأطعمة المحمرة والأطعمة الحارة وتلك التى تحتوى على الكثير من السكر يجب الحد منها. فهى قد تؤدى إلى حدوث عسر هضم، حموضة، ومشاكل فى الوزن. 

• تناولى كميات كافية من الماء والعصائر من الغداء وحتى النوم لكى يأخذ الجسم الوقت الكافى لضبط مستوى السوائل فى الجسم لتجنب حدوث جفاف ولضمان الهضم الجيد. تجنبى تناول المشروبات التى تحتوى على الكافيين مثل الكولا، القهوة، والشاى خاصةً فى العشاء. الكافيين مدر للبول مما يؤدى إلى فقدان معادن قيمة يحتاجها الجسم أثناء فترة النهار. الانخفاض المفاجئ فى الكافيين قد يؤدى إلى حدوث صداع، تقلبات مزاجية، وعصبية.

***********************
النزيف أثناء الحمل
إن حدوث نزيف أثناء الحمل يسبب ذعراً للحامل. سواءً كنت فى الشهر الأول أو الأخير من الحمل، فأنت تعرفين أن النزيف أمر غير طبيعى، فأولى علامات الحمل عادةً هى عدم نزول دم! لكن لا يعنى النزيف فى جميع الأحوال نهاية الحمل. اسألى صديقاتك، فغالباً ستجدين على الأقل بعضهن قد تعرضن لتجارب مشابهة. لكن من الضرورى اللجوء لطبيبك فى الحال واتباع إرشاداته بدقة.

الجئى لطبيبك فى الحال
يجب أن تؤخذ مسألة النزيف أثناء الحمل بجدية. تؤكد د. نيفين الحفناوى - أستاذة أمراض النساء والتوليد بجامعة القاهرة – وتقول: "أى حامل يحدث لها نزيف يجب أن تتصل بطبيبها فى الحال، وإذا لم تجده، يجب أن تذهب مباشرة إلى قسم الطوارئ. غالباً سيتم هناك عمل أشعة موجات فوق صوتية لمعرفة الحالة ووضع الجنين، وأحياناً يتم عمل كشف و/أو تحاليل لمعرفة سبب النزيف."

هناك العديد من الأسباب التى قد تكون وراء النزيف وطبيبك سيستطيع معرفة هذه الأسباب. تقول د. نيفين: "هناك أسباب كثيرة قد تؤدى إلى حدوث نزيف أثناء الحمل وقد تختلف مدى خطورة هذه الأسباب. لكى تساعد الحامل الطبيب على معرفة سبب النزيف، يجب أن تصفه له بدقة." سيحتاج طبيبك لمعرفة شكل النزيف (كميته، هل حدث مرة واحدة أم هو مستمر؟) ولونه (بمبة، أحمر فاتح، بنى). إذا كانت قد نزلت أنسجة أو كتل دموية، خذيها معك وأنت ذاهبة للطبيب. يجب أن تخبرى الطبيب أيضاً إذا ما كان النزيف قد صاحبه ألم، وإن كان قد صاحبه ألم، فهل كان الألم قبل النزيف أم أثناءه أم بعده، كما يجب أن تصفى له شكل الألم.

تشير د. نيفين إلى أن الأطباء يصنفون النزيف إلى نوعين: نزيف يحدث خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى من الحمل، ونزيف يحدث فى الفترة ما بين منتصف الحمل إلى آخره. يتم هذا التصنيف لأن لكل مرحلة أسباب مختلفة هى التى تؤدى لحدوث النزيف. خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى من الحمل تترواح أسباب النزيف من نزيف قد يحدث نتيجة انخفاض مستوى هرمونات الحمل فى موعد نزول الدورة الشهرية التالية، إلى نزيف يدل على احتمال حدوث إجهاض. أما النزيف الذى يحدث فى الفترة ما بين منتصف إلى نهاية الحمل، فمشاكل المشيمة هى أكثر الأسباب شيوعاً فى حدوثه.

نزيف الثلاث شهور الأولى 
أغلب حالات الإجهاض تحدث قبل الأسبوع ال13 من الحمل، لكن لا يعنى هذا أن كل نزيف يحدث خلال هذه الفترة يعنى أن الحمل سيجهض. تقول مصادر طبية أن نسبة تصل إلى 10% من السيدات الحوامل تصبن بنزيف خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى من الحمل، خاصةً الحوامل فى توائم، وأغلب هؤلاء السيدات تكملن حملهن بسلام.

نزول بعض نقط الدم البسيطة يحدث أحياناً نتيجة الفحص الداخلى أو ممارسة العلاقة الزوجية. فى بعض الأحيان يكون السبب فى النزيف وجود زوائد لحمية فى عنق الرحم، وعادةً هذا النوع من الزوائد لا يتطلب علاج أثناء الحمل.

فى حالات أخرى قد يكون النزيف خلال الشهور الثلاث الأولى خطيراً. من الحالات الخطيرة التى يتم اكتشافها عند 10 أسابيع أو قبل ذلك هو الحمل خارج الرحم حيث تزرع البويضة المخصبة خارج الرحم، عادةً فى أحد قناتى فالوب. الحمل خارج الرحم يرتبط عادةً باستخدام اللولب. هذه الحالة يصاحبها عادةً ألم. حالات الحمل خارج الرحم تتطلب تدخل جراحى لأن الحمل لا يمكن أن يكتمل. يجب الانتباه واكتشاف هذه الحالة مبكراً لأن البويضة لو تركت لتكبر قد تسبب ضرراً لقناة الفالوب لا يمكن علاجه بعد ذلك. 
من الحالات الخطيرة الأخرى التى تكتشف خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى من الحمل هو الحمل العنقودى حيث يحتوى الرحم على أنسجة غير طبيعية بدلاً من الجنين، وبويضة غير ملحقة.

النزيف فى المراحل التالية
أحياناً يحدث الإجهاض بعد الثلاث شهور الأولى، لكن أكثر أسباب النزيف شيوعاً فى هذه المراحل هو مشاكل المشيمة. أحياناً تغطى المشيمة عنق الرحم وعندما يبدأ عنق الرحم ينحف ويتسع استعداداً للولادة، يحدث نزيف. السيدات اللاتى حملن عدة مرات أو اللاتى ولدن ولادات قيصرية هن الأكثر عرضة لهذه الحالة.

انفصال المشيمة أيضاً هو أحد الأسباب التى تسبب حدوث نزيف حيث تنفصل المشيمة مبكراً عن جدار الرحم فتمتلئ هذه المساحة بالدم. من العوامل التى تسبب حدوث هذه الحالة ارتفاع ضغط الدم، التعرض لإصابة أثناء الحمل عند وقوع حادث سيارة على سبيل المثال، والتدخين أثناء الحمل. كلا الحالتين السابقتين يمكن أن تسبب خطورة على صحة الحامل وكثيراً ما تحتاج لدخول المستشفى.

هناك بعض الحالات النادرة التى تسبب نزيف فى المراحل الأخيرة من الحمل مثل انفجار الرحم حيث يفتح الرحم ويطرد الجنين إلى البطن، أو حدوث تمزق فى أوعية الجنين حيث يخرج دم من الجنين. 

فى الفترة الأخيرة من الحمل، قد يعنى خروج بعض الدم المصحوب بإفرازات مخاطية أن صمام عنق الرحم قد تحرك بسبب لين عنق الرحم استعداداً للولادة. بالرغم من أن هذا شئ طبيعى فى المخاض، لكن يجب أن تبلغى به طبيبك خاصةً إذا لم تكونى فى المرحلة النشطة من المخاض – حيث تنقسم مرحلة المخاض إلى 3 مراحل، المرحلة المبكرة ثم المرحلة النشطة ثم المرحلة الانتقالية - لأنه قد يكون له ملاحظات أو توجيهات خاصة.

العلاج
سيخبرك طبيبك بما يجب أن تفعليه. الحوامل اللاتى تعانين من نزيف غالباً ما يُنصحن بالبقاء فى الفراش وهو أمر قد يسبب لهن ضيق خاصةً لو كن تعملن أو لديهن أطفال آخرين. إذا نصحك طبيبك بالراحة فى الفراش، ابذلى كل ما بوسعك لاتباع تعليماته بدقة – حاولى التصرف فى أعباء البيت سواء بالاستعانة بأحد يعمل أو حتى الاستعانة بصديقة أو قريبة لك، سلى نفسك بقراءة كتاب أو مشاهدة فيلم، اشغلى نفسك باختيار اسم طفلك أو افعلى أى شئ يشغل تفكيرك عن كونك حبيسة الفراش (انظرى القائمة لتجدى أفكاراً تسليك وتجعل الوقت يمر سريعاً.

إذا حدث نزيف فى مرحلة متأخرة من الحمل وكان مرتبطاً بمشاكل فى المشيمة، قد يطلب منك طبيبك دخول المستشفى وقد يقرر أن يولدك ولادة قيصرية إذا كان موعد ولادتك قد اقترب.
فى حالات أخرى، قد يرى بعض الأطباء الاكتفاء بالتوقف عن ممارسة العلاقة الزوجية وعن الرياضة وتجنب حمل أشياء ثقيلة وأخذ الأمور ببساطة. فى بعض الحالات، قد يصف لك الطبيب دواء، لكن لا تأخذى أى دواء لم يصفه لك الطبيب.

وماذا بعد؟
رغم أن النزيف فى الثلاث شهور الأولى قد يؤدى أحياناً إلى الإجهاض، لكن حتى لو أجهضت، اعلمى أن أغلب السيدات اللاتى أجهض حملهن لديهن فرصة كبيرة فى حمل ناجح بعد ذلك. إذا كان النزيف قد حدث نتيجة حالة معينة تحتاج إلى علاج، احرصى على المتابعة الدقيقة مع طبيبك حتى يتم العلاج.
*******************
جسمك بعد الولاده
أخيراً مرت شهور الحمل التسعة وتتطلعين لأن يعود جسمك كما كان، لكن تندهش الأمهات الجدد من كم التغيرات التى لا زالت تحدث لهن. اقرئى لتكونى مستعدة لهذه المفاجآت الاثنى عشر!


المفاجأة رقم 1

قد تشعرين بتقلصات بعد ولادة طفلك بفترة. لكن يعتبر هذا علامة جيدة لأنه يعنى أن الرحم يحاول أن يعود لحجمه الطبيعى. هذه التقلصات قد تظهر على وجه الخصوص أثناء الرضاعة الطبيعية. قد يقوم طبيبك أو الممرضة بعمل تدليك لمنطقة البطن بعد الولادة لمساعدة الرحم على العودة لوضعه الطبيعى. إذا كانت التقلصات شديدة قد يصف لك طبيبك دواء مسكناً.



العلاج بالمساج

أعيدا الرومانسية إلى حياتكما!


المفاجأة رقم 2

لن تعود بطنك كما كانت فى الحال. فى الواقع إن كثير من الأمهات الجدد تشعرن بالإحباط بسبب شكل بطنهن بعد الولادة أكثر مما كن تشعرن بالإحباط من شكلها أثناء الحمل. رغم فقدانك لبعض الوزن أثناء الولادة وبالرغم من أن بطنك لم تعد منتفخة كما كانت أثناء الحمل إلا أنك لا زلت تبدين وكأنك فى الشهر السادس من الحمل وغالباً ستكون بطنك لازالت رخوة وطرية. 
مع تقلصات ما بعد الولادة (خاصة أثناء الرضاعة الطبيعية)، سيتماسك الرحم قليلاً وبالتالى البطن لكن سيستغرق الأمر بعض الوقت قبل أن تستطيعى ارتداء ملابسك التى كنت ترتدينها قبل الحمل. أغلب الأمهات يجدن أنهن تحتجن لعمل بعض التمرينات لاستعادة شكل البطن والوسط، لذلك عند تجهيز شنطة المستشفى، تأكدى من وضع ملابس خروج مناسبة لكى تعودى بها إلى البيت. الملابس التى كنت ترتدينها فى الشهر السادس من الحمل غالباً ستكون مناسبة.


المفاجأة رقم 3

قد تشعرين بألم فى جسمك. كثير من السيدات تقارن ما تشعرن به بعد الولادة الطبيعية بما يشعر به الملاكم بعد مباراة ملاكمة، ولا يجب أن يدعو هذا إلى الدهشة لأن جسمك قد قام بمجهود كبير لكى يخرج هذا المولود الجميل إلى الدنيا. قد تشعرين بألم فى عضلات الساق، فى الظهر، حتى لو لم يلجأ الطبيب لشق العجان قد تشعرين بألم فى منطقة المهبل من أثر الشد الذى حدث فى هذه المنطقة أثناء الولادة. حاولى عمل كمادات على الأماكن التى تؤلمك سواء كمادات ساخنة أو باردة حسب أيهما الذى يشعرك براحة، واطلبى إن أمكن من زوجك أو إحدى صديقاتك أن يدلكا لك ظهرك!



هل الأمومة وظيفة واحدة؟

مسح عنق الرحم


المفاجأة رقم 4

قد يكون مكان الغرز مؤلماً. سواء ولدت ولادة قيصرية أو لجأ الطبيب لشق العجان أثناء الولادة الطبيعية، قد تندهشين من مدى انزعاجك من مكان الغرز. قد تشعرين أحياناً بشد أو أكلان فى مكان الغرز وأحياناً أخرى قد تؤلم. بالنسبة للغرز كنتيجة لشق العجان، جربى وضع كيس مملوء بمكعبات ثلج واجلسى على وسادة طرية. تأكدى من معرفتك بأسلوب العناية بمكان الغرز لتجنب الالتهابات.


المفاجأة رقم 5

قد تشعرين برغبة فى البكاء. لقد احتضنت طفلك الغالى وكل شئ يبدو على ما يرام، لكن قد تشعرين أنك غير قادرة على حبس دموعك. ماذا يحدث؟ يتحدث الناس كثيراً عن التقلبات النفسية الخاصة بالحمل، لكن أيضاً خلال مرحلة ما بعد الولادة تكون مسألة الهرمونات غير مستقرة مثلما كانت خلال فترة الحمل.

أيضاً خلال مرحلة ما بعد الولادة تكون أغلب الأمهات لديهن الكثير من الأشياء التى تقمن بها ولا تكن لديهن الفرصة للنوم بشكل كاف أو عمل أى شئ لأنفسهن. العصبية، الغضب، البكاء، الإجهاد، والقلق كلها مشاعر طبيعية قد تستمر لمدة أسبوعين بعد الولادة. أفضل نصيحة هى أن تحصلى على مساندة حقيقية سواء من الأسرة أو حتى من دادة. إذا لم تشعرى بتحسن بعد أسبوعين تقريباً، فربما تكونين مصابة باكتئاب ما بعد الولادة مما قد يستلزم اللجوء لمتخصص.


المفاجأة رقم 6

قد لا يكون دخول الحمام سهلاً كما كان من قبل. بالنسبة لبعض الأمهات الجدد قد تمنعهن الأسباب النفسية من دخول الحمام بعد الولادة مباشرةً – كنتيجة لخوفهن من الألم أو بسبب إيجادهن صعوبة فى الجلوس. لكى لا يصبح الإمساك مشكلة (وبالتالى البواسير)، اشربى الكثير من السوائل (التى ستساعد أيضاً فى الرضاعة الطبيعية!) وتناولى فواكه وخضروات طازجة. فى المستشفى، اطلبى من أفراد أسرتك أن يحضروا لك فواكه وتجنبى الأطعمة التى تسبب الإمساك.


المفاجأة رقم 7

غالباً ستشعرين بجوع لم تشعرى به من قبل. لأن أغلب الأطباء لا يسمحون بالأكل أثناء الولادة، فربما لا تكونى قد تناولت أى شئ لفترة طويلة غير بعض العصير أو الماء، وبعد المجهود الكبير الذى قمت به أثناء الولادة، قد تشعرين برغبة جارفة إلى الطعام. اطلبى من زوجك وأسرتك أن يحضروا لك أطعمة صحية من الأنواع التى تفضلينها لأن أكل المستشفى قد لا يناسب شهيتك المفتوحة بعد الولادة.


المفاجأة رقم 8

غالباً سيتحجر ثدياك بعد حوالى 3 أيام من الولادة . قد تشعرين أن ثديك حساس، وقد يكون جامداً، منتفخاً، ومؤلماً عندما يبدأ اللبن فى النزول. قد تشعرين أن الرضاعة تعذيب فى الأيام القليلة الأولى لكن إذا صبرت فعادةً تصبح أسهل وبعد ذلك لن تشعرى بأكثر من ثقل فى ثدييك قبل وقت الرضاعة.

عندما يكون ثديك مؤلماً احرصى على إرضاع طفلك من كل ثدى 5 دقائق فقط فى المرة – أى من الثدى الأيمن 5 دقائق ثم من الثدى الأيسر 5 دقائق وهكذا حتى يشبع الطفل. استخدمى كمادات ساخنة أو باردة على ثدييك إذا وجدت أنها تخفف الألم. جففى حلمتى ثدييك بعد كل رضعة وحاولى تعريضهما للهواء بترك ستيان الرضاعة مكشوفاً لبعض الوقت كل يوم.


المفاجأة رقم 9

العرق أثناء الليل هو من أحد الأشياء التى قد تدهش الأمهات الجدد. قد تستيقظين فى منتصف الليل وأنت تتصببين عرقاً دون سبب. ضعى فوطة على وسادتك لكى تمتص العرق حتى تنتهى هذه الظاهرة، فهذه فقط طريقة جسمك للتخلص من السوائل الزائدة.


المفاجأة رقم 10

سيكون هناك كمية كبيرة من الدم. قد تكونين قد توقعت نزول دم أثناء الولادة، لكن كونى مستعدة لنزول الدم لمدة 3 إلى 6 أسابيع بعد الولادة. فى الأيام التى تلى الولادة، غالباً سيكون الدم كثيفاً ولكن سيقل الدم مع مرور الأسبوع الأول، وفى الأسابيع القليلة التالية غالباً سيكون الدم أخف نسبياً. خذى معك إلى المستشفى كمية كافية من الفوط الصحية وأبلغى طبيبك إذا زاد تدفق الدم فجأة بعد أن أصبح أخف.


المفاجأة رقم 11

قد تندهش السيدات اللاتى كن تتمتعن بشعر ثقيل أثناء الحمل بسبب سقوط شعرهن بغزارة فى مرحلة ما بعد الولادة، فالانخفاض المفاجئ فى الهرمونات الذى يحدث بعد الولادة قد يؤدى إلى فقدان كبير فى الشعر.


المفاجأة رقم 12

قد لا تشعرين برابطة فورية مع هذا الكائن الصغير الذى تحتضنينه. إذا كنت قد تعرضت لولادة متعسرة أو إذا لم تكن لديك خبرة بخصوص الأطفال المولودين حديثاً، قد لا تشعرين برابطة قوية مع مولودك منذ اللحظة الأولى. لكن امنحى نفسك وطفلك الوقت لكى تتعارفا، اطلبى المساعدة إذا كنت تحتاجين إليها، وحاولى الاعتناء بنفسك خلال الأيام القليلة الأولى بعد الولادة، وسرعان ما ستجدين أنك قد أصبحت الأم التى كنت تحلمين بها دائماً.

******************************مشاكل النوممشاكل النوم عند الحاملالنوم أثناء الحمل قد يمثل مشكلة لا تتوقعها كثير من السيدات. رغم أنك قد تشعرين خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى أنك تنامين لاثنين (بعض السيدات تعانين من نعاس شديد خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى نتيجة التغير الذى يحدث فى الهرمونات)، إلا أنه خلال المراحل المتقدمة من الحمل قد لا تستطيعين النوم جيداً أثناء الليل.

لا أستطيع فتح جفونى
بالنسبة لكثير من السيدات، أول علامة من علامات الحمل التى تلاحظنها هى الشهور بالإجهاد. وهذا يحدث نتيجة زيادة مستوى هرمون البروجسترون فى الدم. قد يضايقك شعورك الدائم بالنعاس، لكن لا تشعرى بالضيق، فأغلب السيدات الحوامل معك فى نفس المركب. تقول د. نيفين الحفناوى – أستاذة أمراض النساء والتوليد بجامعة القاهرة: "أتذكر مريضة قالت لى أنها تعرف أنها حامل عندما لا تستطيع البقاء مستيقظة!"

للمساعدة على التخفيف من الشعور بالإجهاد، حاولى النوم لبعض الوقت أثناء اليوم. أغلب السيدات الحوامل، خاصةً خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى من الحمل، تنمن على الأقل مرة أثناء اليوم. لكن اطمئنى ستشعرين بنشاط أكثر خلال الثلاث شهور الثانية. 

رغم أن النوم لبعض الوقت أثناء اليوم قد يعطيك بعض الطاقة لاستكمال اليوم، إلا أن النوم أكثر من اللازم أثناء اليوم قد لا يجعلك تنامين جيداً فى الليل. إذا شعرت أنك ترغبين فى مقاومة النوم، تجنبى الجلوس فى غرفة نومك إلا عندما تريدين النوم فعلاً، قومى ببعض التمارين – التى نصحك بها طبيبك - عندما تشعرين أنك منهكة، وعندما لا تكون لديك القدرة على فعل أى شئ، يمكنك القيام ببعض الأنشطة التى تستمتعين بها مثل قراءة كتاب أو مشاهدة برنامجك المفضل. النوم الكثير قد يسبب شعور بالإجهاد مثل النوم القليل وقد يؤدى هذا إلى شعور بعدم توازن لا تستطيعين مقاومته.

مشكلة الكافيين 
بالنسبة للسيدات المعتادات على شرب القهوة والشاى، لا تعتبر الهرمونات هى السبب الوحيد لكثرة النوم بالنسبة لهن فى المراحل المبكرة من الحمل. إذا كنت تشربين الكثير من القهوة والشاى، لا تعودى من أول زيارة لك عند الطبيب بعد إخبارك بأنك حامل وتقلعى عن شرب القهوة والشاى مرة واحدة.

 إقلاعك تماماً بشكل مفاجئ عن الشاى والقهوة يمكن أن يسبب صداعاً شديداً ونعاس شديد. يمكنك الإقلاع بالتدريج إما بتقليل الكمية التى تتناولينها كل يوم بمعدل كوب إلى أن تستطيعى الإقلاع تماماً أو بتقليل كمية الكافيين فى كل كوب إما باستخدام قهوة أقل أو باستبدال كمية من القهوة العادية بكمية من القهوة الخالية من الكافيين. أهم شئ هو أنك إذا استمررت فى تناول كوب كل يوم، احرصى على أن يكون ذلك فى الصباح وليس بعد الظهيرة أو فى المساء لأن ذلك قد يؤثر سلبياً على نومك ليلاً.

لا أستطيع الاستمتاع بنوم متصل
من شكاوى الحمل الشائعة الأخرى هى عدم الاستمتاع بنوم متصل. بالنسبة لكثير من الحوامل، تكون المثانة هى السبب، فأغلب الحوامل تصدمن من عدد المرات اللاتى تحتجن فيها للاستيقاظ للذهاب إلى الحمام وتبدأ هذه الظاهرة من بداية الحمل. 

ويرجع هذا إلى أنه خلال الحمل يحتوى جسمك على 30% إلى 50% دم أكثر ويحتاج هذا الدم إلى التنقية عن طريق الكلى، وهذا يعنى تبول كميات أكبر من البول. أيضاً تضخم حجم الرحم مع الوقت يحدث ضغطاً على المثانة. لتقليل المشكلة، يمكنك تقليل كمية السوائل التى تتناولينها قبل النوم بساعتين أو ثلاث، لكن احرصى على شرب كميات كبيرة من السوائل خاصةً الماء أثناء اليوم. 

الشخير أيضاً من المشاكل الشائعة أثناء الحمل مما يسبب مشاكل فى النوم. التورم (الإديما) التى قد تعانين منه فى رسغى قدميك وفى قدميك ويديك يمكن أن يؤثر على الممرات الأنفية. عندما يحدث هذا، يكون احتمال شخيرك أكبر مما قد يؤرق نومك (ونوم زوجك أيضاً!). بعض السيدات تعانين أيضاً من حالة توقف النفس أثناء النوم لثوان. هذه الحالة يمكن أن تمثل خطورة عليك وعلى طفلك، فاستشيرى طبيبك.

الأطفال "يُرَيِّلون"، لكن تجد بعض الحوامل أنفسهن يفعلن نفس الشئ. اللعاب الزائد الذى يحدث لبعض الحوامل، يمكن أن يبلل الوسادة ويوقظهن ويسبب لهن شعوراً بالضيق.

تقلصات الساقين أمر شائع أيضاً فى الثلاث شهور الثانية والثلاث شهور الأخيرة من الحمل وهى مزعجة خاصةً أثناء النوم. إذا استيقظت بسبب تقلص فى ساقك، افردى ساقك وشدى قدمك إلى الأمام حتى يخف الألم. إذا لم يخف الألم، استشيرى طبيبك لأن تجلط الدم من المشاكل التى قد تحدث أثناء الحمل.

مثل أى وقت آخر فى حياتك، قد يسبب الضغط النفسى أرقاً أثناء النوم. إن فكرة إنجاب طفل وتحمل مسئوليته قد تسبب ضغطاً نفسياً لكثير من الحوامل. فالمولود المنتظر مهما كان حجم اشتياق الأم لرؤيته، فكثير من الأمهات تفكرن فيما سيصاحب هذا المولود من ضغوط مادية ومعنوية وإجهاد. هذا التوتر والقلق قد يؤدى إلى استيقاظك أثناء الليل.

وضع النوم
كلما كبر حجم الجنين، كلما كانت الراحة أثناء النوم مطلب أصعب. كثير من السيدات تضطررن للتخلى عن أوضاع النوم المفضلة لهن – الأوضاع التى اعتادوا عليها طوال حياتهن. حتى الشهر الخامس، كل أوضاع النوم ليس بها مشكلة، لكن بعد ذلك يوصى الأطباء بالنوم على الجانب خاصةً الجانب الأيسر. لأن الكبد يوجد فى الناحية اليمنى، فإن النوم على الجانب الأيسر يبعد ضغط الرحم عن هذا العضو الهام. هذا الوضع أيضاً يسمح للكلى بالقيام بوظيفتها بشكل جيد مما يمنع أو يقلل من تورم القدمين واليدين، بالإضافة إلى أنه يساعد على زيادة تدفق الدم إلى المشيمة.

مع كبر حجم البطن، يصبح النوم على البطن أصعب وأصعب رغم أن د. نيفين تقول: "أنت لن تضرى طفلك بنومك على بطنك، لكن كل ما فى الأمر أنه مع تقدم الحمل يصبح هذا الوضع مستحيل." بالنسبة للسيدات المعتادات على النوم على ظهورهن، من المهم أن تتخلين عن هذا الوضع لأن الجنين الذى يكبر يسبب ضغطاً على ظهرك وعلى الوريد الأجوف السفلى الذى ينقل الدم من الجزء السفلى من الجسم إلى القلب. 

أيضاً النوم على الظهر يسبب ضغطاً على الأمعاء مما يبطئ عملية الهضم. النوم على الظهر كذلك يزيد من فرصة حدوث آلام فى الظهر، ظهور البواسير، وحدوث تورم فى القدمين ورسغى القدمين. تؤكد د. نيفين قائلة: "النوم على الظهر قد يعرضك لحدوث انخفاض فى ضغط الدم مما يجعلك تشعرين بدوخة." لكن إذا استيقظت ووجدت نفسك نائمة على ظهرك أو على بطنك، لا تقلقى، فقط استديرى ونامى على جانبك وأكملى نومك.

لا تشعرين بالراحة؟
مع حجم بطنك الذى يقارب من حجم البطيخة، يكون النوم أحياناً غير مريح. التقلب فى الفراش يكون مشكلة والنهوض من الفراش أيضاً يكون مشكلة. كثير من السيدات الحوامل تجدن أن استخدام مخدة إضافية أو أكثر يساعدهن على الشعور بالراحة وبالتالى الاستمتاع بنوم أفضل. بالنسبة لبعض السيدات وضع مخدة بين الركبتين يشعرهن براحة. يمكنك أيضاً استخدام مخدة طويلة حيث تريحين عليها رأسك وبطنك فى نفس الوقت. بالنسبة للسيدات اللاتى تعانين من آلام فى الظهر، فوضع مخدة خلف ظهورهن سيساعدهن على الشعور براحة أكبر. إذا كنت تعانين من حموضة، ارفعى الجزء العلوى من جسمك باستخدام مخدات إضافية.

النهوض من الفراش
لا تقفزى فجأة من الفراش. خلال الحمل، النهوض فجأة قد يسبب دوخة مما قد يجعلك تسقطين مرة أخرى على الفراش. بدلاً من ذلك، خذى وقتك فى النهوض من الفراش، اجلسى أولاً لمدة دقيقة ثم قومى.

نصيحة أخيرة!
تؤكد د. نيفين قائلة: "السيدات الحوامل لا يجب أن تأخذن أى أدوية منومة." لكن لا يعنى هذا أن تبقى طوال الليل تدورين حول نفسك. تنصح د. نيفين فتقول: "قومى ببعض التمشية فى المساء، تناولى فنجان من مشروب مهدئ مثل الكاموميل أو كوب من اللبن الدافئ، وخذى حماماً دافئاً."

إذا استيقظت فى الليل ولم تستطيعى العودة إلى النوم، قد يساعدك القيام لعمل شئ بدلاً من الحملقة فى السقف. أيضاً يمكنك اعتبار هذا تمرين لك على الليال التى ستسهرينها عندما يقبل مولودك المنتظر!

****************************
استقبال المولود الجديد
لا يوجد ما يبعث على السعادة ويدعو إلى القلق فى نفس الوقت أكثر من استقبال مولود جديد! كثير من الأمهات تشعرن بالقلق بخصوص التحضير لاستقبال المولود الجديد، فكثير من الأمور يجب أن توضع فى الاعتبار ومن أهم هذه الأمور هى إيجاد أنسب طريقة لاستقبال الضيوف الذين يجيئون للتهنئة.


 سواء قررت استقبال ضيوفك فى بيتك بعد خروجك من المستشفى أو استقبالهم خلال مدة إقامتك بالمستشفى بعد الولادة مباشرةً، ففى الحالتين لا يمكنك تجاهل أهمية الاستعداد لذلك.


بغض النظر عن الطريقة أو الوقت الذى ستستقبلين فيه ضيوفك، يمكنك تنسيق مسألة الهدايا. جهزى قائمة بالأشياء التى تحتاجينها وأخبرى من يسألك عن هذه الأشياء، أو يمكنك ترك قائمة بهذه الأشياء فى أحد المحلات التى تقدم هذه الخدمة وتخبرى أهلك وأصدقائك باسم المحل لكى يذهب من يريد أن يقدم لك هدية ويختار الهدية التى تناسبه من ضمن الأشياء التى تحتاجينها.


 لا تشعرى بالحرج، فالدنيا قد تغيرت وأصبح تفكير الناس عملياً أكثر، فأهلك وأصدقاؤك لن يسيئوا فهمك بل إنك بذلك تسهلين عليهم اختيار الهدية التى تلائمك!


احتفال ما قبل الولادة

فى بعض الأحيان تقوم بعض الأسر بإقامة احتفال بسيط قبل استقبال المولود - عادةً قبل موعد الولادة بأسبوعين أو شهر. إن التحضير المسبق لمثل هذا الاحتفال سيقلل من الضغوط والإجهاد خاصةً إذا كان لديك أطفال آخرين ومسئوليات أخرى. اجعلى الاحتفال بسيطاً واستمتعى بهذا اليوم مع أصدقائك المقربين وأهلك.


استقبال المهنئين فى المستشفى

إذا لم ترغبى فى الاحتفال قبل استقبال المولود وأردت استقبال المهنئين خلال فترة إقامتك فى المستشفى، ستحتاجين لعمل بعض الترتيبات البسيطة.


حاولى الانتقال إلى جناح – بدلاً من الغرفة – بعد الولادة حتى تتمتعى ببعض الخصوصية أثناء وجود الضيوف. إذا أردت استقبال كل المهنئين فى المستشفى، تأكدى من نشر الخبر بعد ولادتك مع تحديد الأيام والأوقات التى تكونين مستعدة فيها لاستقبالهم.


 الآن أصبح من الشائع استخدام رسائل الموبايل لنشر أى خبر، فيمكن لصديقاتك القريبات أن يقمن بهذه المهمة. يمكنك البقاء يوم إضافى لإعطاء الفرصة لكل الأهل والأصدقاء لزيارتك إذا كنت تعرفين أنك لن تكونى على استعداد لاستقبال أحد فى البيت. يمكنك تحضير بعض علب السبوع لإهدائها للضيوف وتحضير صينية شيكولاتة مزينة لتقدمى منها إلى ضيوفك! 


احتفال ما بعد الولادة (السبوع)

إذا لم تفضلى الاحتفال قبل الولادة أو فى المستشفى، يمكنك الاحتفال فى البيت بعد الولادة بأسبوع (السبوع) أو فى أى وقت آخر يناسبك سواء بعد أسبوعين أو حتى شهر.


هذه فكرة جيدة لأنك بذلك ستستقبلين كل ضيوفك مرة واحدة خاصةً إذا كنت حريصة على استقبال أصدقائك وأقاربك الغير مقيمين فى نفس المدينة. تأكدى من نشر الخبر لكى يعرف كل من يريد الحضور باليوم الذى اخترتيه قبل الموعد بوقت كاف.


ستحتاجين للمساعدة. لا تحاولى القيام بكل شئ بمفردك فلن تستطيعى. تقبلى كل المساعدات من أهلك وأصدقائك الذين يحبونك ويرغبون فى مساندتك.


الاحتفال بعد عدة شهور

بعض الأمهات لا تكن مستعدات لرؤية أحد بعد الولادة مباشرةً أو حتى بوقت قليل. فبعضهن قد تجدن تجربة الإنجاب مرهقة وعبئاً كبيراً، وقد تعانى بعض الأمهات من اكتئاب ما بعد الولادة، أو قد يعانى الطفل من المغص كثيراً وتنشغل أمه به طوال الوقت، كما أن كثير من الأمهات لا تحببن استقبال أى زائرين قبل أن تستعدن لياقتهن وترتحن تماماً.

 كل مشاعر القلق هذه تتلاشى بعد بضع أسابيع خاصةً بتفهم ومساندة زوجك وأصدقائك.


من الأفضل لهؤلاء الأمهات أن تنتظرن بضع شهور إلى أن تعدن إلى حالتهن الطبيعية وتستعدن لياقتهن. من الممكن أن تنشرى بطريقة مهذبة أنك لست على استعداد بعد لمقابلة زائرين وأنك سوف تقومين باستقبالهم جميعاً عندما تستعيدين نفسك وتكونين مستعدة لذلك.


 اتركى أهلك وأصدقاءك المقربين يوضحون الموقف بطريقة لطيفة. عندما تتحسنين وتكونين مستعدة، يمكنك عمل احتفال تدعين إليه كل من أراد مشاركتك فى احتفالك بمولودك. يمكنك أيضاً أن تجعلى أصدقاءك يخبرون الناس بأنك على استعداد لاستقبال المهنئين فى هذا اليوم.
ش

قد تشعرين أن الأمر يتطلب الكثير من الجهد لكن استقبالك لمولودك الجديد واحتفالك به تجربة لن تنسيها وستشتاقين لتكرارها مرة أخرى. تذكرى أنه لا توجد قاعدة محددة للاحتفال فأياً كانت الطريقة التى تحتفلين بها فهذا يرجع لظروفك أنت وظروف مولودك وأسرتك.​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

شكراااااااااااااااا على الموسوعه الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى

يثبت للاهميه​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع النهيسة

شكراااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا
منتهى الشكر
للمرور الغالى العزيز والتثبيت
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

_نشكر مرورك الغالى الكريم جدا
الرب معاكم​_


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع المهم

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2009)

موضوع ومعلومات مهمه جدا
ميرسى يا النهيسى​


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع ومتكامل 
وبيستحق احلى تقييم
شكرا لك اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

موضوع هاااااااااااام جدا يا النهيسى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## assyrian girl (5 يونيو 2009)

thank you so much for your nice topic
it has all info that we need hehehehhehe
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمرور الرائع


----------



## nadia kamal (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد بجد*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

​شكرا يا نهيسى على المعلومات المهمة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## assyrian girl (16 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you so much for your nice topic


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا للمرور الكريم​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​شكرا يا نهيسى على المعلومات المهمة دى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك


منتهى الشكر للمرور الغالى


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

assyrian girl قال:


> thank you so much for your nice topic


منتهى الشكر 

مرور روووعه​


----------



## ramrom88 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد ميرسى جدا جدا جدا بجد المعلومات كتيرة ومفيدة وجت فى وقتها بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ramrom88 قال:


> بجد ميرسى جدا جدا جدا بجد المعلومات كتيرة ومفيدة وجت فى وقتها بجد ربنا يباركك


*شكرا اختنا الغاليه

مرور رااائع

جدا جدا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

ميرسى ياعسل 


ربنا يكرمنا .....................


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع قال:


> ميرسى ياعسل
> 
> 
> ربنا يكرمنا .....................


*


شكراا جدااااا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------

